

Display Instagram and Google+ profile pictures in your website and mobile app - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/display_instagram_and_google_profile_pictures_in_your_website_and_mobile_app

======
nadavs
This blog post describes how you can embed profile pictures of Instagram and
Google+ users in your web or mobile apps. Profile pictures are automatically
fetched from the remote social networks, manipulated and transformed in the
cloud on-the-fly to match your graphic design and are delivered to your users
optimized and cached through a CDN. Sample code is included for Ruby on Rails,
PHP, Python & Django, .Net, Node.js and jQuery.

